# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Fishing Hook From Wire

## Adventure Wolf

Professionally people hire me to make stuff, thus I figured that I would go through and do some DIY instructions. I've never written a post about how to build something, so in order to get a bearing on how to describe a process, I decided to do something quick and easy. Once I get good at writing DIY posts, I will get to some more complicated projects. A few years ago I was on a construction site and a supply shortage brought construction to a halt for an afternoon. With a beautiful lake nearby, I got the urge to go fishing. I had no gear and had to improvise. I took a piece of bundling twine, used a washer as a sinker and built a hook out of wire. For this demonstration, I used cheap wire I can bend with my hand, and it can't hold the weight of a fish. To make anything usable for fishing, you'll have to find a stiff wire and a pair of needle nose pliers.

Start with a five inch piece of wire. Bend the hooked end. From the curve to the tip, I used a little over an inch.


Photo 1.jpg


On the opposite end, about 30 percent of the way down, bend the wire.


Photo 2.jpg


Now Twist the short end of the wire around the long end until you have something that can pass as an eyelet. You can see that I left a tiny piece of the wire at the end of the wrap straight to act as a barb, which will help keep the fish on the hook.


Photo 3.jpg


To finish, clip the tip diagonally to create a sharp end.


Photo 4.jpg


If you need bait to go on your improvised hook, chicken livers from the grocery store work well.

----------


## Rick

I thought you did a good job. Nice write up.

----------


## MrFixIt

Good to know, especially if I can't find hooks, lines, sinkers and bobbers near the waters edge.
Improvise, adapt and overcome!

----------


## hunter63

Nice job....thanks for posting.....getting everything together for a write up isn't all that easy.

Rep sent.

----------


## ace_maveric

Just my 2 cents, even though I have never tried to use a fish hook made this way, seems like the wire would be quite soft.  I think I would try heating in the campfire till nice warm orange red glow.  Clench in water then lay on a rock in an estimated 400 degree area for 10 20 min.  this may help harden and temper the wire. But does also depend on the type of metal.  I would like to know how well they do work and what size fish can be caught on them.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> Just my 2 cents, even though I have never tried to use a fish hook made this way, seems like the wire would be quite soft.  I think I would try heating in the campfire till nice warm orange red glow.  Clench in water then lay on a rock in an estimated 400 degree area for 10 20 min.  this may help harden and temper the wire. But does also depend on the type of metal.  I would like to know how well they do work and what size fish can be caught on them.


I used a propane torch to heat it, and only clinched it. It did work, but I only caught a couple panfish using some dough I made from a bag of flour from a nearby convince store.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I hate posting twice in a row, but in the last 90 seconds I came up with an idea for a second hook. This one is much similar to make, but it has to be clinched due to the fact that the eyelet isn't twisted. The major problem with this is that because the metal isn't twisted, it doesn't have a secondary barb to help keep the fish on the hook. The only place I would use this kind of hook for is if I was fishing in a small creek using a reed, because a larger fish may be able to wiggle enough to dislodge the smooth hook.

Hook 2.jpg

This hook was made by creating a half inch from the curve in the hook to the tip. Then I took and bent three quarters of an inch at the top.

Then I clinched the two bent surfaces to give it rigidity.

I also want to point out that I used notebook paper as my surface to give you the scope of size. These hooks are much smaller then they appear.

With this kind of metal, you could probably forge it into a flat hook. I would do that now and post a picture, but its raining today.

----------


## randyt

that's a neat project. I wonder if the stiff wire out of a wire bound notebook would be a better choice.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> that's a neat project. I wonder if the stiff wire out of a wire bound notebook would be a better choice.


I will try that! Let's see what happens.

----------


## anozira

> Once I get good at writing DIY posts, I will get to some more complicated projects.


I'm stupid and I understood it. You must be doing fine. And thanks. I've had hooks all along and never knew it.

----------


## kyratshooter

> If you need bait to go on your improvised hook, chicken livers from the grocery store work well.


Or while you are at the grocery store buying chicken livers you could pop into Walmart and buy some real fish hooks!

----------


## fjrmurph

Or while your at Wally world just buy some real fish !!! Great idea , I am curious how well the heating and cooling would work , What kind of wire would be best. Would barb wire or fencing wire work. A small file might help when trying to make a barb on the hook.

----------

